# RAF Syerston Officers Mess - July 2011 (Pic Heavy)



## Priority 7 (Jul 3, 2011)

Our second site on a short road trip in the pleasant company of Messr Skeleton ey.

The history

RAF Syerston was connected to aviation legends such as Guy Gibson VC, Gus Walker and Bill Reid VC, who were all based there during the war and used the officers’ mess which was built in 1940 for dining, drinking and accommodation.
During 11 months at Coningsby and later Syerston Gibson flew 20 more operations. At the end of his third tour he had completed 170 sorties and was promoted to Wing Commander. He also added a Distinguished Service Order and bar to his decorations at the age of only 24.Due to his formidable operational record, reputation for seeing through a task, leadership skills and experience flying the new Lancaster,Gibson was the perfect choice for Harris to lead the Dambusters. Gibson undertook command of 617 Squadron with no idea of the task ahead. Unusually Gibson was given the authority to pick his own new Squadron.
Gibson flew only the Dambusters raid with 617 Squadron despite them flying more precision bombing missions after. 







The success of the Dambusters eclipsed Gibson's previous outstanding record and gave him a place in history. He was awarded the Victoria Cross; the highest and most prestigious award for gallantry in the face of the enemy that can be awarded to British and Commonwealth forces. He was now the most highly decorated pilot in the RAF and a national hero. Alas his devotion to duty would see him shot down in 1944 during a bombing raid on Rheydt.






In September 1943 WIlliam Reid was posted to 61 Squadron at RAF Syerston, Newark, to commence Lancaster bombing operations, and flew seven sorties to various German cities before the raid on Düsseldorf that would see him badly wounded and indeed subsequently awarded the VC for his actions in both completing his mission and managing to pilot his badly damaged Lancaster home:








> Reid was a 21-year-old acting flight lieutenant serving in 61 Squadron when he took part in the raid on Düsseldorf in Germany which led to the award of his VC.He was awarded the VC on 14 December 1943.
> The citation reads:
> The KING has been graciously pleased to confer the VICTORIA CROSS on the undermentioned officer in recognition of most conspicuous bravery:
> 
> ...








The site was put into care and maintenance after operations at RAF Syerston ceased in 1970 before eventually being sold by the Ministry of Defence. 
The Al-Jamia Al Islamia School opened in 1994. It was supported by private money, with a board of trustees.In 1997 Ofsted inspectors criticised hygiene, safety standards, teaching standards and the buildings were themselves starting to deteriate.The same year a roofer, Mr Jason Anker, fell from the roof and broke his back. The school was judged to be culpable. Mr Anker obtained an order banning the sale of the buildings and the land until he was paid compensation.His claim was settled January 2007 and the school shut the same year.
One of the trustees, Mr Zaheer Rahman, stated their hope was to recoup money for private investors from the UK Islamic community, who had previously given unsecured loans to the former trustees in a futile attempt to keep the school open.To do this the land was put up for sale and it was due to be auctioned but was withdrawn because the trustees could not be sure how much land had been aquired through compulsory purchase to allow the widening of the A46 at the time the guide price was £250,000.
The main school building, was originally the old officers’ mess it was approximately 2,583sq metres and had a total of 51 rooms. In 2009 a suspected arson attack badly damaged one of the wings.

Sorry if the waffle bored many of you...now the pics you waited for...


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brilliant write up and pictures I really enjoyed reading it. 

Loved it


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, maybe I went a little OTT with the writeup but I found info I just felt was worth sharing....


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the old pics and the history verry well done i visited here about 2 years ago its a lot worse now thanks for sharing


----------

